# Power problems with my BFD 1124p solved.



## distox (Jul 10, 2007)

My 1124 has been on for about 2 years without ever going off. (connected to a UPS). I had to turn it off the other day to change things around. It would not come back on. The display would flicker some and then eventually stabilize but still not work. Being an electronic service guy, I cracked it open. I immediately saw the problem. It was a bad capacitor in the power supply. I have seen many an electronic devices die because of bad capacitors. This is an epidemic. Do an internet search for 'bad capacitors' and see for yourself. Well 75 cents and a half hour later, my BFD was up and working again. I just wanted to let every one here know that the 'bad capacitors' plague can hit the 1124. Don't throw it away, get it fixed.

-Tony


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report Tony! :T


----------



## loach71 (Jul 26, 2012)

distox said:


> My 1124 has been on for about 2 years without ever going off. (connected to a UPS). I had to turn it off the other day to change things around. It would not come back on. The display would flicker some and then eventually stabilize but still not work. Being an electronic service guy, I cracked it open. I immediately saw the problem. It was a bad capacitor in the power supply. I have seen many an electronic devices die because of bad capacitors. This is an epidemic. Do an internet search for 'bad capacitors' and see for yourself. Well 75 cents and a half hour later, my BFD was up and working again. I just wanted to let every one here know that the 'bad capacitors' plague can hit the 1124. Don't throw it away, get it fixed.
> 
> -Tony


The Chinese clone capacitor pandemic is horrible. Replace any suspect pcb caps with Nichicon...:T


----------

